

Ask HN: Best way for a beginner to learn Networks and Async Programming - lucasrp

Hello averybody!<p>I've just finished Harvard's CS50 and MIT's 6.00x courses on edx. They are introdutory courses on Computer Science (the first one in C and the second one in Python).<p>I work as a P.O in a project, and attended this courses to understand better what my team does. The courses are excellent, and now i want to expand my studies in the area. In my project, we have code running on several machines, and i would like to understand better how they talk to each other (networking, event loops, async programming, basically).<p>I`ve found this course https://class.coursera.org/posa-001 (Pattern-Oriented Software Architectures for Concurrent and Networked Software), but it requires a more solid background on programming.<p>Any thoughts, sites, books, keywords, courses about the subject?
======
jwong42
Coursera also has a computer networks class -
<https://www.coursera.org/course/comnetworks>. It might be what you are
looking for. I checked it out briefly before. I think it's pretty good. For
real time web apps, this stackoverflow post might help -
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11077857/what-are-long-
po...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11077857/what-are-long-polling-
websockets-server-sent-events-sse-and-comet).

